# Transmisor fm com mp3 de carro 2sc 2539



## gasparotto (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola .. soy el Brasil \ y montados con este transmisor MP3 para el coche ... se utiliza un 494 bf bd 135 2SC1971 uno y 2SC 2539 con una potencia de 15 W y una delgada cinta antena tv jim ... que da un alcance de unos 8 km ..... pronto estaremos publicando el circuito ... espera!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2012)

gasparotto dijo:


> Olá...sou do \Brasil e montei este transmissor com mp3 de carro...usa um bf 494  um bd 135   um 2sc1971    e um 2sc 2539    com uns 15 w de potência e uma antena slim jim de fita de tv...o que dá um alcançe de uns 8 km.....





gasparotto dijo:


> Hola .. soy el Brasil \ y montados con este transmisor MP3 para el coche ... se utiliza un 494 bf bd 135 2SC1971 uno y 2SC 2539 con una potencia de 15 W y una delgada cinta antena tv jim ... que da un alcance de unos 8 km .....



Por favor en español.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola.

Olá...sou do \Brasil e montei este transmissor com mp3 de carro...usa um bf 494 um bd 135 um 2sc1971 e um 2sc 2539 com uns 15 w de potência e uma antena slim jim de fita de tv...o que dá um alcançe de uns 8 km..... 

Hola .. soy el Brasil \ y armé este transmisor con mp3 de coches ... utiliza un BF494, BD135 un 2SC1971 y un 2SC 2539 con una potencia de 15 W y la antena slim jim cinta de tv ... que da un alcance de unos 8 km .....



Publica tu circuito
Publique seu circuito


Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota; 
Escribe en castellano
Escreve em castelhano (espanhol)


----------



## gasparotto (Nov 26, 2012)

estoy terminando de dibujo, incluido el sistema de impresora láser y una hoja revisada para transferir a la espera tarjeta!


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

que bueno esperando el circuito del proyecto no queda de mas un videito paa ver su funcionamiento


----------



## mayercito (Ene 1, 2013)

hola amigo estoy esperando el circuito electrico paRA PROBARLO


----------



## Conficker (Ene 20, 2013)

Amplificador para minitransmisor de auto alcance 10 km 100%probados
ojo armenlo con mucho cuidado no exedan la carga de voltaje. 12v 5amper estables,
funciona bien todo esta en el emisor la resistencia es de 47 ohm a 100 ohm (max). repito 12 vol no menos
ok


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 20, 2013)

estás seguro del bd139? tanto en potencia que se obtiene al final, como la frecuencia máxima en que este transistor puede trabajar? Ocurre que hace rato lo vengo considerando y nunca lo probé en estas aplicaciones porque no encuentro esta info en ninguna hoja de datos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 20, 2013)

Yo lo utilicé en Banda Ciudadana (cambié un 2SC2166 por un BD139 en una emergencia, en un Uniden chico AM de 40 canales), y me dió 1W de salida... con la base al aire, a 90MHz y con una resistencia de 22ohm en el emisor me permito dudar de esa potencia de salida.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 20, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Yo lo utilicé en Banda Ciudadana (cambié un 2SC2166 por un BD139 en una emergencia, en un Uniden chico AM de 40 canales), y me dió 1W de salida... con la base al aire, a 90MHz y con una resistencia de 22ohm en el emisor me permito dudar de esa potencia de salida.
> Saludos C



Si obtuviste 1w en 11 metros, imagino que esta banda la potencia sería menor... que se yo... lo tengo más visto en fuentes de alimentación y amplificadores de audio... vi por ahí algún diagrama que lo usa previo a un 2n4427, por lo que asumo que estará por debajo de los 200mW... así que o bien puede omitirse o el segundo 2n2222 no entrega 500mw. De cualquier manera, me parece interesante el diagrama... habrá que probarlo.

Yo tengo dos transmisores identicos... compré dos porque seguro mataba uno... encuentro que obtengo RF sólo en el "ground" del transmisor... no encontré otro lugar donde haya presente rf que con la que logre hacer algo... incluso le conecté un lineal que tenía por ahí y obtuve unos 10w si no recuerdo mal. No se si confiarme de esto y poner chokes en las entradas de audio y la alimentación o buscar más minuciosamente. Probé con todos los pines del único IC que tiene y nada... lo mismo con todos los componentes y cada pin de cada transistor... y siempre caigo en esto... la rf está en el plano a tierra. La antenita sería entonces el cable de audio... lo rompí todo para ver si tenía un choke en algún lado y nada de nada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Si obtuviste 1w en 11 metros, imagino que esta banda la potencia sería menor... que se yo... lo tengo más visto en fuentes de alimentación y amplificadores de audio... vi por ahí algún diagrama que lo usa previo a un 2n4427, por lo que asumo que estará por debajo de los 200mW... así que o bien puede omitirse o el segundo 2n2222 no entrega 500mw. De cualquier manera, me parece interesante el diagrama... habrá que probarlo.
> 
> Yo tengo dos transmisores identicos... compré dos porque seguro mataba uno... encuentro que obtengo RF sólo en el "ground" del transmisor... no encontré otro lugar donde haya presente rf que con la que logre hacer algo... incluso le conecté un lineal que tenía por ahí y obtuve unos 10w si no recuerdo mal. No se si confiarme de esto y poner chokes en las entradas de audio y la alimentación o buscar más minuciosamente. Probé con todos los pines del único IC que tiene y nada... lo mismo con todos los componentes y cada pin de cada transistor... y siempre caigo en esto... la rf está en el plano a tierra. La antenita sería entonces el cable de audio... lo rompí todo para ver si tenía un choke en algún lado y nada de nada.



!Hola DJ_Glenn, saludos cordiales! , ?poderia usteds subir unas fotos( o mas ampliada que possible) de tu transmissor? , quisas yo puedo te ayudar a tomar correctamiente la salida de RF del.
!Fuerte abraço!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 29, 2019)

se ve interesante el circuito aunque es ilegal en esa banda (FM) pregunto, ¿que tan estable es la frecuencia al emitir audio? ¿Hay interferencia de otras frecuencias? ¿Que tal de señales armónicas?


----------

